# DNA 200 Check In



## kev mac (13/9/15)

*I know it's early but has any one obtained a DNA 200 device? If so let us know!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (13/9/15)

kev mac said:


> *I know it's early but has any one obtained a DNA 200 device? If so let us know!*


Hey buddy
hang in there @KieranD should be getting in soon...not sure about the arrival time but hang in there bro...I seen ecigstore has a pre-order of R3500 and arrival for October i think.....


----------



## kev mac (13/9/15)

Mario said:


> Hey buddy
> hang in there @KieranD should be getting in soon...not sure about the arrival time but hang in there bro...I seen ecigstore has a pre-order of R3500 and arrival for October i think.....


Hi @Mario I believe these are local shops and I'm from the States so this would definitely add to my wait time, lol I've got one on the way (Hcigar dna200) from Vape Street in Vegas they tell me they're coming in as we speak so we'll see. Hope to have it soon. I'd like to see what members are buying like we did w/ the Temp Control thread. I think this is gonna be huge!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Attie (14/9/15)

VTBox 200

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (14/9/15)

Attie said:


> VTBox 200
> 
> View attachment 35560


I love the red one especially I know there were issues w/ one reviewers mod and a 510 pin that wasn't affixed has it been addressed?


----------



## Attie (14/9/15)

Yes they have been fixed with the new updated version, but mine is part of the first 200 made with all the " issues ". I have been using it for 10 days now without any issues. The day I got it I tried to pull the 510 connection out with pliers and it did not come loose. The only thing I fixed was the battery connections.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DaRoach (14/9/15)

My DIY dna200 with 2200mah 3s lipo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Sir Vape (14/9/15)

NICE DA ROACH!!!!

Loving the firing button

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaRoach (14/9/15)

Sir Vape said:


> NICE DA ROACH!!!!
> 
> Loving the firing button


Thanks it was tight squeeze getting that button in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (15/9/15)

Attie said:


> Yes they have been fixed with the new updated version, but mine is part of the first 200 made with all the " issues ". I have been using it for 10 days now without any issues. The day I got it I tried to pull the 510 connection out with pliers and it did not come loose. The only thing I fixed was the battery connections.


Glad it's working for you


----------



## kev mac (15/9/15)

Sir Vape said:


> NICE DA ROACH!!!!
> 
> Loving the firing button


@Sir Vape hey there,l'd be interested to hear your thoughts as a vendor.Pre-sales have been off the wall and the vendors I know can't get them out the door fast enough.


----------



## Paulie (2/10/15)

Vaporshark DNA200 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## skola (2/10/15)

@Paulie that set up looks stunning.. 

Hows the battery life on the shark?


----------



## Paulie (2/10/15)

skola said:


> @Paulie that set up looks stunning..
> 
> Hows the battery life on the shark?



At 40-60 watts you can get around 6 hours if you only use this device above that closer to 4 hours! Over 100 watts you will get +/- 3 hours on it so i dont recommend it if you only want 1 device that you want to vape above 60watts all day.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## skola (2/10/15)

Paulie said:


> At 40-60 watts you can get around 6 hours if you only use this device above that closer to 4 hours! Over 100 watts you will get +/- 3 hours on it so i dont recommend it if you only want 1 device that you want to vape above 60watts all day.


That's a valid point. I suppose if you vaping between 40-60 watts it's not too bad. Granted, I don't have the slightest clue how long a dual 18650 100w+ mod would last. Just looking at it from a non comparative perspective.


----------



## Paulie (2/10/15)

skola said:


> That's a valid point. I suppose if you vaping between 40-60 watts it's not too bad. Granted, I don't have the slightest clue how long a dual 18650 100w+ mod would last. Just looking at it from a non comparative perspective.



The shark is great for people who vape below 60w and want a full day vape but the guys looking for 100W+ vapes will battle with the shark 900mah. I have plenty of mods though so it doesnt bother me and its super small and light which i love!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (2/10/15)

Paulie said:


> The shark is great for people who vape below 60w and want a full day vape but the guys looking for 100W+ vapes will battle with the shark 900mah. I have plenty of mods though so it doesnt bother me and its super small and light which i love!


According to the annoying Rip Trippers it's lighter than the Evic VTC mini with a battery in it.. That must be awesome to have in hand. I wonder when the local vendors will start stocking it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom. F (2/10/15)

DaRoach said:


> My DIY dna200 with 2200mah 3s lipo
> 
> View attachment 35579


Hope you don't mind me asking where you got the chip from but, where did you get the chip?


----------



## phanatik (2/10/15)

Paulie said:


> Vaporshark DNA200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi @Paulie whith atty it that? is that the Monster?


----------



## Paulie (2/10/15)

phanatik said:


> Hi @Paulie whith atty it that? is that the Monster?




Its a monster v2 authentic with trippy tank on it


----------



## phanatik (2/10/15)

Paulie said:


> Its a monster v2 authentic with trippy tank on it


Woah...Trippy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (31/10/15)

Attie said:


> VTBox 200
> 
> View attachment 35560


i tried that one last night....with a CCI Triforce on top. OMG! Absolutely enjoyed this setup on 200W.... TC. No dry hits....and plumes galore. Must have one of those....

Triforce must be the best cloud chasing tank (!) on the market right now. I did not expect such a performance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schuller (3/11/15)

Received my VaporShark DNA200 yesterday from @The eCigStore thanks guys just Love this device

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/15)

Schuller said:


> Received my VaporShark DNA200 yesterday from @The eCigStore thanks guys just Love this device
> 
> View attachment 38340


Battery life suck with this Lipo batteries. The way I vape 1300mah lipo last me 3 hours.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (3/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Battery life suck with this Lipo batteries. The way I vape 1300mah lipo last me 3 hours.



You do realise not everyone vapes like you ey

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (3/11/15)

Schuller said:


> Received my VaporShark DNA200 yesterday from @The eCigStore thanks guys just Love this device
> 
> View attachment 38340



Nice man its a great mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (3/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Battery life suck with this Lipo batteries. The way I vape 1300mah lipo last me 3 hours.





Paulie said:


> You do realise not everyone vapes like you ey



How do you vape @VapeSnow??


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/15)

skola said:


> How do you vape @VapeSnow??


I put my mouth on the atomizer mouthpiece and press the mods button and take a nice drag. How do you vape?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## skola (3/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I put my mouth on the atomizer mouthpiece and press the mods button and take a nice drag. How do you vape?


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/15)

skola said:


>


 what does GTFOO mean


----------



## skola (3/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> what does GTFOO mean


GTFO is an Internet acronym for the phrase “Get The F*#k Out”...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/15)

skola said:


> GTFO is an Internet acronym for the phrase “Get The F*#k Out”...


Okay cool. Nah dude i vape like 20-30ml juice a day.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## skola (3/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay cool. Nah dude i vape like 20-30ml juice a day.


 Tjo tjo tjo!! and what would the average resistance and power be?


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/15)

0.22ohms at 70watts

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## skola (3/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> 0.22ohms at 70watts


Are you considering getting the Reuleaux? That would probably keep up a little better..


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/15)

skola said:


> Are you considering getting the Reuleaux? That would probably keep up a little better..


Yeah dude already placed a order for one.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## element0709 (3/11/15)

Got the Lavabox yesterday, loving the DNA200 chip, also considering getting The Reuleaux!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (3/11/15)

element0709 said:


> Got the Lavabox yesterday, loving the DNA200 chip, also considering getting The Reuleaux!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah dude, you'll LOVE the Reuleaux!!! Get that. And sell me the Lavabox.


----------



## element0709 (3/11/15)

Mike said:


> Ah dude, you'll LOVE the Reuleaux!!! Get that. And sell me the Lavabox.



Listen to you inner voice and utilize my courier account...no duties and here in a week..Think about that lavabox in ur hands. Think about the fun u can have with the Escribe software~ hahahaha


----------



## Puff Daddy (3/11/15)

That project ohm looks so sick


----------



## kev mac (4/11/15)

Schuller said:


> Received my VaporShark DNA200 yesterday from @The eCigStore thanks guys just Love this device
> 
> View attachment 38340


my dna200 gives one of the consistently great vapes imo.hope you get many hrs.of vape pleasure w/ your shark.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mario (7/11/15)

Hi Lads
im still new to this DNA 200 .I got me the Efusion -Lost Vapes.What is the range for Nickel Ni200,currently running at 0.08ohms dual coils on the Lush RDA ,can i go lower?


----------



## zadiac (7/11/15)

Mario said:


> Hi Lads
> im still new to this DNA 200 .I got me the Efusion -Lost Vapes.What is the range for Nickel Ni200,currently running at 0.08ohms dual coils on the Lush RDA ,can i go lower?



Any reason you want to?


----------



## capetocuba (7/11/15)

According to Evolv the lowest on temp mode is 0.1 ohms. See here.

http://www.evolvapor.com/datasheet/dna200.pdf

Edit: According to graph it goes down to 0.05 ohms . Get my Vapor Shark next week so can't wait to test all this

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 4RML (7/11/15)

Schuller said:


> Received my VaporShark DNA200 yesterday from @The eCigStore thanks guys just Love this device
> 
> View attachment 38340


Hey there where did you get your dna from! Would like one!


----------



## kev mac (7/11/15)

Mario said:


> Hi Lads
> im still new to this DNA 200 .I got me the Efusion -Lost Vapes.What is the range for Nickel Ni200,currently running at 0.08ohms dual coils on the Lush RDA ,can i go lower?


I believe you can go lower(.03?) But why?


----------



## stevie g (7/11/15)

kev mac said:


> I believe you can go lower(.03?) But why?


to use less wire. Not every one enjoys the high surface area builds.


----------



## kev mac (8/11/15)

Sprint said:


> to use less wire. Not every one enjoys the high surface area builds.


Do your thing and enjoy the DNA200,such a great chip.


----------



## method1 (8/11/15)

Checking in..







Attached the dna200 image if anyone wants it, still needs some tweaking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (9/11/15)

method1 said:


> Checking in..
> 
> View attachment 38756
> 
> ...


Oh nice! What are the dimensions/resolution requirements? I can simplify the logo a bit


----------



## method1 (9/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh nice! What are the dimensions/resolution requirements? I can simplify the logo a bit



Just grab the Eciggsa image from the post above - it's the correct size and format.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/11/15)

method1 said:


> Just grab the Eciggsa image from the post above - it's the correct size and format.


Awesome, I'll give it a once over as soon as I can.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/11/15)

@method1, please give these a shot, I'm not sure what they're going to look like once they're installed on the device, hopefully there's one that works ok.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (9/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @method1, please give these a shot, I'm not sure what they're going to look like once they're installed on the device, hopefully there's one that works ok.
> 
> View attachment 38875
> View attachment 38876
> ...


 
Will do!


----------



## kev mac (10/11/15)

method1 said:


> Checking in..
> 
> View attachment 38756
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

Wow, @method1, thats awesome! Thanks for posting
And thanks @BumbleBee - you are a star

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/11/15)

Checking in with the Wismec Reuleaux DNA 200

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (27/11/15)

You need a jealous option for the ratings!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> You need a jealous option for the ratings!!!!!!


See my first impressions here before you get too jealous 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wismec-reuleaux-dna-200-review.t17114/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (28/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Checking in with the Wismec Reuleaux DNA 200
> 
> View attachment 39925


Love it Bee,I must have one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (29/11/15)

So I just bought the most expensive rolo chocolate and got a free reuleaux  

Will post some pics once I have finished playing around with escribe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nimatek (29/11/15)

We want photos as well please! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (6/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Checking in with the Wismec Reuleaux DNA 200
> 
> View attachment 39925


@BumbleBee ,my Hcigar Vi200 is getting terrible battery life.I like everthing else about the mod but the battery sucks.I set the battery on the escribe soft ware but it still is lousey.Any advise will be great.


----------



## BumbleBee (6/12/15)

kev mac said:


> @BumbleBee ,my Hcigar Vi200 is getting terrible battery life.I like everthing else about the mod but the battery sucks.I set the battery on the escribe soft ware but it still is lousey.Any advise will be great.


This is exactly the reason why I didn't jump on the DNA200 mods initially, the capacity of the LiPo batteries just didn't make sense to me. I have zero experience with LiPo cells so I can't advise you on getting more out of them, maybe one of the other members can help?


----------



## WHeunis (6/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> This is exactly the reason why I didn't jump on the DNA200 mods initially, the capacity of the LiPo batteries just didn't make sense to me. I have zero experience with LiPo cells so I can't advise you on getting more out of them, maybe one of the other members can help?


Regardless of all of that, the LiPO's will still only be able to do 25% of the capacity that our Rolo does...

900mah(x3) vs ~3000mah(x3). This was the exact reason that I chose the Rolo over any other DNA200 mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 4RML (6/12/15)

Any one selling a vapor shark dna200


----------



## Silver (6/12/15)

4RML said:


> Any one selling a vapor shark dna200



Hi @4RML 
Feel free to start a new thread in the "Classifieds - Wanted" section

Here it is
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/wanted/


----------



## BuzzGlo (19/2/16)

Sheesh this thread died down, 

Picked up mine today. Thanx @Rashid Essop Moosa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (19/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> Sheesh this thread died down,
> 
> Picked up mine today. Thanx @Rashid Essop Moosa




Finally !


----------



## BuzzGlo (19/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Finally !



lolz, You know the effort and anguish to get this, but its done Cloud comp here I come, As soon an I figure out how to program this thing


----------



## Rashid Essop Moosa (19/2/16)

Yes thanks to buzzglo dna200 sold

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (19/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> lolz, You know the effort and anguish to get this, but its done Cloud comp here I come, As soon an I figure out how to program this thing


press the small button till the screen displays 200W - then press the big button and inhale

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ezekiel (19/2/16)

Hahahaha! I would love to see and vape an actual 200w build - never managed that high myself! (I wanted to say that Ill eat my hat... but Ive seen videos of ppl vaping on car batteries, and thus dont want to waste a good hat!)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tashreeq (12/8/16)

Hi peeps

A little bit off the topic here but I need some advice, just purchased a triade, and as a first time DNA and describe user I've been reading a lot and watching many videos, however most info thats available is a bit back dated. My question seems simple yet complicated, most of the vids I watched, when connection a DNA device to escribe, there isn't any presets in the 8 profiles available, so you have to go and setup each wire material with its CSV graphs or TCR values and so forth. Now when connecting the Tirade to Escribe, all 8 profiles already had presets, each for a different wire material. Does this mean Evolv simplified the experience and already done the work to include CSV settings for different wire materials? Do I still need to tweak the TCR/CSV values for a specific wire I wanna use that's already there?

I hope that made sense lol


Sent from my Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/8/16)

Tashreeq said:


> Hi peeps
> 
> A little bit off the topic here but I need some advice, just purchased a triade, and as a first time DNA and describe user I've been reading a lot and watching many videos, however most info thats available is a bit back dated. My question seems simple yet complicated, most of the vids I watched, when connection a DNA device to escribe, there isn't any presets in the 8 profiles available, so you have to go and setup each wire material with its CSV graphs or TCR values and so forth. Now when connecting the Tirade to Escribe, all 8 profiles already had presets, each for a different wire material. Does this mean Evolv simplified the experience and already done the work to include CSV settings for different wire materials? Do I still need to tweak the TCR/CSV values for a specific wire I wanna use that's already there?
> 
> ...


Yes.Lost Vape have already setup and configured most wires on the Triade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashreeq (12/8/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Yes.Lost Vape have already setup and configured most wires on the Triade.


Thanks @SAVapeGear.
So just to be clear, its ready to vape right out the box?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/8/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Yes.Lost Vape have already setup and configured most wires on the Triade.


You don't have to configure the wire settings.Only the wattages and temp control settings and lock the resistance in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashreeq (12/8/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> You don't have to configure the wire settings.Only the wattages and temp control settings and lock the resistance in.


Perfect 
Thanks for that

Sent from my Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/8/16)

Tashreeq said:


> Thanks @SAVapeGear.
> So just to be clear, its ready to vape right out the box?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk


Basically but I had a preheat punch on Kanthal set at 100W,and I had to change that on escribe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

